# What did Santa bring you?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always love this thread! So many walks of life in so many different parts of the world. I love to see what people got for Christmas! Let's see!:runninghorse2:


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I got a window! LOL

My birthday AND Christmas gift was my father coming up with his friend and installing a new bay window in my walk-out basement - weird I know, but I plan to finish it off at some point so I'm keeping it 

Back when I first bought my house, just before I closed someone broke in and stole all the copper piping out of the house. They broke this window in the process of getting in, so it sat boarded up for the winter last year. 

It might be boring but I'll take it - that would have been a $4000 installation job easily! 

Other than that, gift cards and bath/body stuff. I miss my Tractor Supply gift cards!! But now, I get to look for furniture and a soldering gun...whee!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

A pair of Ariat River style boots!!! I LOVE them!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a dining room table and chairs just before Christmas and it is a round table instead of square so Hubby said he would buy me a nice table cloth for Christmas, haven't had time to look for one here in Southern Ont where the temperature is 0 F so I think I would like to shop in Florida for my new table cloth.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay @Woodhaven! It's lovely here in Florida. Yesterday was 75 and sunny--perfect day for a ride.

Santa brought me and my family the flu for Christmas. We haven't opened presents yet. Maybe on Saturday.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@knightrider wasn't that sweet of Santa? so thoughtful . . . the gift that keeps on giving!

I got a pair of trekking poles. my husband's hint for me to walk more and lose weight. 

got some books, and bath salts, too!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Chocolate and cookies...and -30 weather.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I got a very cool flashlight. However, as good timing would have it, we ended up speaking for a new horse!!! So, he’ll be a great Christmas gift!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The most memorable was a totally unexpected gift card to Longhorn steakhouse from a girl that works at a Starbucks inside the grocery store I go to. I don't even drink coffee. It was so very nice of her.


----------



## Bidalerie (Nov 20, 2017)

I got a whole whackload of horse-stuff from relatives (which, in all honesty, I either don't need or already own), but I appreciate the sentiment and will be returning the brand new lead ropes and brushes for something I actually have uses for! xD

I also got a cute matching pillow and drapery set for my new bedroom--I'm moving to a new house in 2 days! Decorating time!


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

Santa brought us wind, snow, and a power outage in the middle of making Christmas dinner! Luckily it only lasted an hour an a half, so we were able to salvage the food. 

This year my family didn't buy each other traditional gifts, instead we pooled our funds for YMCA memberships. Looking forward to their aquatic aerobics classes!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Santa brought me custom made reins and a matching brow band for my pony.









And - courtesy of my daughter - a nasty stomach bug...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

What. A. Beauty.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> What. A. Beauty.


My sentiments exactly!

Gorgeous horse, and I love the reins and browband, @SwissMiss! Sorry about the stomach bug though; I'm just recovering from one myself.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Geez, sorry to hear about all the illnesses going around. Guess the bugs all froze to death here since we got frigid temperatures (-30C tonight), and two storms back to back for Christmas. But at least none of us are sick!

Hubby got me a really nice, warm pair of slippers from Cabela's! I love them. Great to slip my feet into them when I come back from barn chores. He wasn't supposed to get me anything because we had to spend a pile of money on fixing the tractor just before the holidays.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Santa brought me custom made reins and a matching brow band for my pony.
> 
> View attachment 949571
> 
> ...


Looks great, awesome choice of colour.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> ...Guess the bugs all froze to death here since we got frigid temperatures (-30C tonight), and two storms back to back for Christmas...


Oh, I wish they froze! We got about the same temps over here, but it seems like the bug still manages to get around to everybody!


----------



## Trinket12 (Oct 27, 2017)

As usual I asked for a pony, but I’m still lacking in that department 😉 the hubby tends to do quite well when picking presents. It’s just us, so we do stocking stuffers, but he did manage to sneak some glittery trainers (that’s sneakers to non Brits!) from Kate Spade under the tree.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I got a kobo since I'm a self proclaimed book nerd. Also some thermal wear for outside since I'm always freezing. 

And tonight, as a belated Christmas gift I picked up a starving/freezing stray cat that has been hanging around my parents back deck the last few days. I took pity on it....and hopefully we can find its owners. But for now it is living in my warm laundry room.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I've always wanted those red longjohns with the trap door. Silly I know.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> I've always wanted those red longjohns with the trap door. Silly I know.


I think they're called Union Suits or something.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I got a t shirt that says "Best Horse Dad Ever" from my daughter. Last year she got me a window sticker for my truck that said "Proud Parent of a Barrel Racer."


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Oh, I wish they froze! We got about the same temps over here, but it seems like the bug still manages to get around to everybody!


My secret: pine needle tea. Natives used to drink it to prevent scurvy since it has huge amounts of vitamin C. I start brewing whole pots in the fall and the whole family drinks it. I put it in smoothies for the kids. I swear, we all have immune systems that could fight off anything, even when everyone else around us is sick. Best made from white pine (google it).


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got two pairs of socks, disney pyjamas and chocolates. A pretty good haul considering noone knew I was joining them for christmas!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My lovely husband and I both gave each other books and socks. And then enjoyed some silly statistician humor:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got these ridiculous furry monster slippers with claws for toes to keep my feet warm and a shark! The shark isn't here yet but I'm REALLY excited. I have been in need of a new vacuum for long time.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Well my Christmas wasn't too exciting. I got some new t shirts, some slightly used boots off eBay which looked new, a picture frame with horses on it. 

My parents have been talking about buying a newer car. My dad has trouble climbing in the old one without bumping his head. So I have a feeling that is in the works eventually.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Acadianartist I’m thinking I will try your plan... I wonder how it will taste, but I will give it a go.

@ausie - @JoBlueQuarter was right on the name. They are union suits. I wear one all the time in the winter! Lol. I feel like Gus, but I’m warm too.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> I got these ridiculous furry monster slippers with claws for toes to keep my feet warm and a shark! The shark isn't here yet but I'm REALLY excited. I have been in need of a new vacuum for long time.


I have a shark. Unbelievable. You will really like it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh no,,I've been into socks lately. And lights. Seems I can never get enough light when working on something. Even got one that you wear on your head. Although I admit I got the idea after watching the incredibly mess of nonsense, Mountain Monsters.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

My daughter gave DH and I each one of those DNA kits. I think it's from ancestry dot com. Sounds a little weird, but her husband is adopted and used one of the kits to locate his biological family. It interested my daughter and so she did her's and called me asking me where she got all these different nationalities in her DNA. I have no idea! As far as I know my ancestors are all of German descent on both sides.

She was excited and told me that as soon as I turned my kit in that it would link me to her since she's already done it. I'm perfectly fine with that and I'll be interested to see how it all turns out and what they tell me I'm made of. But it did get me to thinking...what if she wasn't really my daughter and I'd been hiding it from her? Not an issue for me, but there are probably some people in this world worried about their secrets now that people are having their DNA checked just for fun


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I told my entire family, both sides, what I tell them every single year: buy me horse stuff. It can be a cheap halter, brushes, hoofpicks, a lead rope, I don't care if it's cheaper stuff, I literally just need ALL the horse stuff. Horse/full size. I EVEN TOLD THEM WHAT SIZE MY HORSE TAKES.

This Christmas (now I'm not complaining about any of my gifts, they were all thoughtful!) I did not get one single horsey item. I got money from five separate people with a "but you're so hard to buy for!"

I'm... I'm really not. Buy me horse stuff. If I already have it, I need spares. Trust me.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Kriva said:


> My daughter gave DH and I each one of those DNA kits. I think it's from ancestry dot com. Sounds a little weird, but her husband is adopted and used one of the kits to locate his biological family. It interested my daughter and so she did her's and called me asking me where she got all these different nationalities in her DNA. I have no idea! As far as I know my ancestors are all of German descent on both sides.
> 
> She was excited and told me that as soon as I turned my kit in that it would link me to her since she's already done it. I'm perfectly fine with that and I'll be interested to see how it all turns out and what they tell me I'm made of. But it did get me to thinking...what if she wasn't really my daughter and I'd been hiding it from her? Not an issue for me, but there are probably some people in this world worried about their secrets now that people are having their DNA checked just for fun


My parents are doing a DNA test too. My mother is German, and my dad is Russian/German, but who knows what'll turn up on the test!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

edited


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> I told my entire family, both sides, what I tell them every single year: buy me horse stuff. It can be a cheap halter, brushes, hoofpicks, a lead rope, I don't care if it's cheaper stuff, I literally just need ALL the horse stuff. Horse/full size. I EVEN TOLD THEM WHAT SIZE MY HORSE TAKES.


Maybe you need to adopt my approach and make a _very_ specific wish list - including links... Worked for me (and my completely non-horsey DH who had no idea what he was actually ordering and where it was used on my horse :wink this year.
If a greater crowd (aka family) needs some direction, amazon lets you create specific wish lists, where you can link all over the internet... Like that, family and other can just search your wish list and cross things off...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

SwissMiss said:


> Maybe you need to adopt my approach and make a _very_ specific wish list - including links... Worked for me (and my completely non-horsey DH who had no idea what he was actually ordering and where it was used on my horse :wink this year.
> If a greater crowd (aka family) needs some direction, amazon lets you create specific wish lists, where you can link all over the internet... Like that, family and other can just search your wish list and cross things off...


I actually did one year! And still got no horsey things and the "BUT YOU'RE HARD TO BUY FOR" comment.

That year, I felt very strongly that nobody actually listened to me or respected my wants.

This year I mostly got books and a couple of really nice towels. And some super awesome unicorn socks. I'm not complaining, I'm a bookworm and you know you're an adult when socks and towels are exciting :lol: but still, when you ask for horsey stuff and get told "we had no idea what to get you, you're so hard to buy for!".....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I got some cute UGGs, some gift cards, Alex & Ani bracelets (my fav!), money, & some fuzzy pajamas & socks! 
No horsey stuff, but that's what the money's for.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

aubie said:


> I have a shark. Unbelievable. You will really like it.


I hope so. We bought the $700 Dyson a few years ago. It never did do a very good job picking things up. We got the super charged pet version of the shark with all the attachments.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> I hope so. We bought the $700 Dyson a few years ago. It never did do a very good job picking things up. We got the super charged pet version of the shark with all the attachments.


Mine isn't the super version, but supposed to a pet hair model. Does great. You do have to empty it quite frequently cause pet hair will wrap around inside. It really amazing . You can't see what it's getting. Empty and go over spot again and it gets more.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I got mostly money, long underwear, and socks (super warm socks!!!). My amazing husband bought me a pink tack set, tiny sized cinch for my skinny girl, gel seat cushion, and a t-shirt that says "I don't fall off I dismount with style".


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

blue eyed pony said:


> I actually did one year! And still got no horsey things and the "BUT YOU'RE HARD TO BUY FOR" comment.
> 
> That year, I felt very strongly that nobody actually listened to me or respected my wants.
> 
> This year I mostly got books and a couple of really nice towels. And some super awesome unicorn socks. I'm not complaining, I'm a bookworm and you know you're an adult when socks and towels are exciting :lol: but still, when you ask for horsey stuff and get told "we had no idea what to get you, you're so hard to buy for!".....



Maybe these people buying for you just don't know horses? It's not that they find you difficult, they just wouldn't know the difference in a lead rope and saddle pad if it was labeled. So that would keep them from buying something horsey related because they really don't know what a halter is when you tell them. I know some people are uncomfortable trying to buy gifts when they are completely clueless about the gift itself. 
Last year my son gave me a list of car parts he wanted (he has a project car) and I know something about cars and was going to just go get him a few of the parts because for some reason giving the kids (they aren't really kids anymore) cash seemed so un-personal and I wanted to show them that I really did care about their wants. DH stopped me and said "give him cash so he can buy what he wants". There's no way I would have gotten him exactly the car parts he wanted. 
If people are actually asking you what you want for Christmas maybe there's a nice way to say "I want gift cards so I can go on a shopping spree at Dover/Tractor Supply/SmartPak/whatever horsey store you want". 

But...I'd be super excited about unicorn socks! I love non-plain socks and to have one's with unicorns on them...awesome!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Kriva said:


> Maybe these people buying for you just don't know horses? It's not that they find you difficult, they just wouldn't know the difference in a lead rope and saddle pad if it was labeled. So that would keep them from buying something horsey related because they really don't know what a halter is when you tell them. I know some people are uncomfortable trying to buy gifts when they are completely clueless about the gift itself.
> Last year my son gave me a list of car parts he wanted (he has a project car) and I know something about cars and was going to just go get him a few of the parts because for some reason giving the kids (they aren't really kids anymore) cash seemed so un-personal and I wanted to show them that I really did care about their wants. DH stopped me and said "give him cash so he can buy what he wants". There's no way I would have gotten him exactly the car parts he wanted.
> If people are actually asking you what you want for Christmas maybe there's a nice way to say "I want gift cards so I can go on a shopping spree at Dover/Tractor Supply/SmartPak/whatever horsey store you want".
> 
> But...I'd be super excited about unicorn socks! I love non-plain socks and to have one's with unicorns on them...awesome!


That might be it, I don't know - but I've made it clear a bunch of times that they couldn't get me the wrong thing if they TRIED, as long as it's the right size! :lol:

Like they'll buy me clothes, but not riding clothes???


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> That might be it, I don't know - but I've made it clear a bunch of times that they couldn't get me the wrong thing if they TRIED, as long as it's the right size! :lol:
> 
> Like they'll buy me clothes, but not riding clothes???


are there shops close by? Like I can say - anything from "the horse barn" (which is a local tack shop) or tractor supply and they know where to go.... I get the same style of boots every year form my mom. I can't get enough of them (the Justin gypsy's). I wear them like tennis shoes and the ones I wear around the house get destroyed regularly.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> are there shops close by? Like I can say - anything from "the horse barn" (which is a local tack shop) or tractor supply and they know where to go.... I get the same style of boots every year form my mom. I can't get enough of them (the Justin gypsy's). I wear them like tennis shoes and the ones I wear around the house get destroyed regularly.


Not suuuuuper close. I sometimes get stuff from my stockfeeder (like the leather halter I bought my mare last month) which is 5min from town, but they don't have much range.

The proper tack store is about 30min away, HOWEVER most of my family commutes to that city anyway, and if you look on the website and then ring them up you can order over the phone and they'll post your stuff.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... Next year - try the website links! LOL


----------



## laffysapphy (Sep 25, 2017)

I got a new headstall, a horse holster(for my phone), a soft brush, a lunge line, neck rope, a few model horses, some giftcards and a new sweatshirt that says "Yes, I smell like a horse. No, I don't consider that a problem."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd rather people gave me something they thought I might like, than a gift card for me to buy exactly what I would like. I want to be surprised, and I want to see what THEY think makes a nice gift.


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

*New Bridle*

New Bridle riens and bit for my younger Gelding.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sonny boy got a new 5 Star 1" wool pad....


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I'd rather people gave me something they thought I might like, than a gift card for me to buy exactly what I would like. I want to be surprised, and I want to see what THEY think makes a nice gift.


Me too. It is always a surprise...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Yay @Woodhaven! It's lovely here in Florida. Yesterday was 75 and sunny--perfect day for a ride.
> 
> Santa brought me and my family the flu for Christmas. We haven't opened presents yet. Maybe on Saturday.


OH No, Ha That's what Santa brought me too. I was in bed from Monday until Wednesday morning. I remember getting up for water and my dog licking my hand every once in a while and I would get up to feed them. For all I know, I could have fed them a billion times as she learned this great trick. lol

I hope that you guys are feeling better now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Family vacation in Nuevo Vallarta. We went there last month, was a present to each other.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My farrier ---- she had neck surgery in November -----she is supposed to be here this morning --- oh happy day oh happy day!!

I've been trimming and its iffy. I know how to trim but It's iffy because my close-up vision has tanked in my old age and my glasses steam up to where I can't see thru them, if I try to wear them. 

She is only keeping the most well-mannered horse clients and my two are her first to work on, post surgery. I hope she has given herself enough time to heal, as I don't really believe her surgeon released her to go back to being a farrier this soon, like she claims, lollol


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, we are kind of on a budget so a couple books and board games. But I did buy my dogs cat's and especially my horse, some awesome looking grooming gloves. (They are pretty big online but they still haven't come yet, and I'm hoping they come soon.)


----------

